# Cannon t3i



## kimmyxo (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about the cannon t3i thinking of getting it, thanks.


----------



## mrhbh (Mar 27, 2013)

Try this:
[h=1]Canon EOS Rebel T3i (600D) Hands-On Review[/h]


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a black camera with a standard kit zoom lens.


----------



## KenC (Mar 27, 2013)

If the fold-out screen is not important to you, and if you can find a T2i, which is essentially the same camera without the fold-out, you could save some money.

P.S. The T2i is essentially the same for still photography, but I don't do video and don't know if the T3i has better capability for that.


----------



## bobandcar (Mar 27, 2013)

I find the fold out screen great because I don't break my knees for low shots.
Don't expect live view to be as fast or accurate with focus as using the viewfinder


----------



## duhast (Mar 27, 2013)

I like mine, had it just a few weeks. There_ is _a learning curve. I majored in photo years ago (film) and know all my stuff, but it's taken some study to translate it all to a DSLR.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 27, 2013)

KenC said:


> If the fold-out screen is not important to you, and if you can find a T2i, which is essentially the same camera without the fold-out, you could save some money.
> 
> P.S. The T2i is essentially the same for still photography, but I don't do video and don't know if the T3i has better capability for that.



I'm going to go out on a limb and assume this probably doesn't matter to the OP, but generally speaking another notable feature (IMO) that the T3i brings to the table over the T2i is that the pop-up flash can be used as a wireless master.


----------

